# Cleaning a Betta tank with live plants



## krysiana (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi,

I have a 15 gallon tank with a betta, guppies and nerite snails. This tank has been going strong for nearly 6 years, and several years ago, I made a switch to live plants (I believe they are Java fern attached to wood). I find that the plants are now large enough that the roots want to grab onto the gravel as well, but on a bi weekly basis, I was doing my water change and cleaning surface junk off the gravel, taking all the plants and accessories out. I'd add extra water in between if their was some evaporation. 

The water looks clear, my master test kit really shows all is well- am I over cleaning? Can I gravel vac around the plants? I'd like to make sure everyone I'd healthy and safe, but keep my cleaning routine as easy as possible.


----------

